

John Carmack teaches Physics and Rendering - zackkitzmiller
http://knowmore.washingtonpost.com/2013/10/17/the-guy-who-created-doom-and-quake-teaches-you-physics/

======
pachydermic
I watched this video a few days ago.

I don't have a background in games/graphics at all, but have a background with
multivariate calculus and linear algebra.

I thought he went on a little too long at the beginning about physics/history
of stuff, but overall I thought that it was a really good introduction to some
of the ideas in computer graphics. If you already work with computer graphics
regularly you probably won't learn much, but the guy is interesting and one of
those obviously immense intellects which are just good to listen to. So yeah.
If you already know computer graphics it might be worth a skim just to hear
this guy talk - otherwise this seems like a pretty good introduction to the
topic (at a conceptual level).

